# Drinking raw eggs?



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Is this safe to do? I find it really had to gain weight as i'm not a mass eater but i'm trying to gain a bigger upper body.I also try to eat a fair bit on tuna and chicken.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i do aslong as there lion tested

yea keep your protein very high

but you want good amounts of complex carbs, and healthy fats in there too


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

It's pretty safe, alot of people do it and you shouldn't have any problems.

BUT..

Egg protein isn't fully avaliable to you in it's raw form, so you're better off cooking them.. If you stuggle to eat alot at once, try scambling 4 or 5, easiest way to eat them IMO.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I've done them ED for years like this...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Why not just get this stuff i have had different brand stuff and it was so easy to drink on it's own just the same as drink raw eggs just a thought.

http://www.eggwhitesint.com/store.php?crn=66 :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Why not just get this stuff i have had different brand stuff and it was so easy to drink on it's own just the same as drink raw eggs just a thought.
> 
> http://www.eggwhitesint.com/store.php?crn=66 :thumbup1:


Missing the best bit mate.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Put a couple in your shakes, i do and you can't even taste them.


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Karl 197 said:


> Put a couple in your shakes, i do and you can't even taste them.


Oh yes that sounds like a good idea,I currently drink this (Below) drink this 3 times a day with milk and oaks...How many eggs should i take or are you allowed a day?

*COMPLETE MUSCLE MEAL** - CONTAINS, *

*GRADE A PROTEIN BLEND.*

*
EASY MIX IN SHAKER.*

*
FANTASTIC TASTE.*

*EACH 100 GRAM SERVING (40 SERVINGS) GIVES YOU;*

*45 GRAMS OF PROTEIN.*

*
45 GRAMS OF CARBS.*

*
3.0 GRAMS OF FAT.*


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes i do it when i am too busy to cook them


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

I generally have three, sometime four shakes a day.

Two of these will be:

50G Whey protein

60G finely milled oats

350ml semi-skimmed milk

two whole eggs and a dash of olive oil.

You have to give it a good shaking though to get past the thick gloopy stage!

Its upto you how many you have a day, total up your figures and see how much extra protein you want to take in. I think each egg is around 8g protein.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been adding a couple of eggs to my morning and night shake,along with a tbsp of olive oil....excellent way to get some easy calories in


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can always crack them into your shaker then stick em in microwave for 20 secs this kills the bacteria in them...


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

Karl 197 said:


> Put a couple in your shakes, i do and you can't even taste them.


There should never be a taste or smell to egg whites, if there is bin them!

If your eggs have a little red lion stamped on them this means the chicken has been immunised against salmonella and there good to chug


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Will Temple said:


> There should never be a taste or smell to egg whites, if there is bin them!
> 
> If your eggs have a little red lion stamped on them this means the chicken has been immunised against salmonella and there good to chug


Thanks bud, wondered what that lion thing was for.

Thought they might be Lion eggs.... :lol:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Karl 197 said:


> Put a couple in your shakes, i do and you can't even taste them.


exactly what i do to :- 2 free range devon eggs in every shake:beer:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I drink 3 every morning without fail, never had any problems


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

Karl 197 said:


> Thanks bud, wondered what that lion thing was for.
> 
> Thought they might be Lion eggs.... :lol:


HAHA lion eggs lol! :lol:


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Found out today that to gain more protein its best to eat a cooked egg as that contains 91% Bio-Available where as a raw egg gives you 51% :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i can only use Kinder eggs. any others make me feel sick.

you can't drink the toy inside though.


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> i can only use Kinder eggs. any others make me feel sick.
> 
> you can't drink the toy inside though.


Brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Im gonna try the raw eggs one day - not yet tho makes me wanna gag

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Im gonna try the raw eggs one day - not yet tho makes me wanna gag
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Whey, oats, milk and you can't even taste them :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> are you people really in THAT much of a rush that you have to shot eggs? :lol:
> 
> takes literally 2 mins to make a delicious omellete. chicken breast/smoked ham,few spices thrown in, peppers, mozzarella AMAZING!


I'm a lazy person lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> are you people really in THAT much of a rush that you have to shot eggs? :lol:
> 
> takes literally 2 mins to make a delicious omellete. chicken breast/smoked ham,few spices thrown in, peppers, mozzarella AMAZING!


Plus washing all the pans and stuff up.



Shady45 said:


> I'm a lazy person lol


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Whey, oats, milk and you can't even taste them :thumbup1:


the best way :thumbup1:


----------

